# My sweet Kitty is gone



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

I know it had to be done. He was so sick for so long.

Tuesday I took him to the animal hospital and he just didn't improve. His kidneys were failing, and his pancreas. He had ulcers in his mouth, so he couldn't eat. But he was hungry, I could tell he wanted to eat.

Thursday I made the decision and was scheduled to go in at 11:30 Friday to say goodbye.

I got the call at 10:00 Friday. He had had a seizure and was unresponsive. And he was bleeding out his rear end. I wanted to be with him when he was put to sleep. But I told the vet to go ahead and put him out of his misery then.

I grieved more over him than I did with many of my family members. This cat was like a son to me. My 16th birthday present, he chose me. I went in to get a fluffy female, and I came out with the runt. A teeny little orange tabby.

He was about two months old at the time. So little that he would sleep in my shoe. But he got so big! Never fat, but heavy. People would tell me he was the biggest cat they'd ever seen.

He would have been 17 this week. He had wasted away. So bony.

I have scanned one of my fave pics of him. Taken a little over a year ago, before he got so sick. My cat Bella had just died and I had gotten a new cat, Juno. He is the big orange one. And he's actually looking at the camera. It was next to impossible for me to get a pic with him looking at the camera.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Good bye, beautiful boy. I am so sorry for your loss. atback I know it is hard for you right now, but SEVENTEEN YEARS! What a great and amazing life you must have shared with him, and what a testament to the love and care you showered on him.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so very sorry, Aprilmay. I know this was a difficult decision. My God bless you and give you peace. You did what was best for your little pet. That takes courage.


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

I ordered a nice little marker in memory of him, made from granite...it's very heavy.

I have decided to get another cat. A friend called me (who knew nothing about him dying) from out local animal welfare league. The group was asked to take in a bunch of cats, over 15, when their owner died.

This just makes me sick. The owner never had her cats fixed, so they just roamed free popping out more. The group rounded up all the cats they could and my friend is keeping them in a stable with her horses. I'm going by Saturday to look at them. They range in age from six months to two years. The welfare league has given them all their shots. So they're safe. I got my last cat Juno from them, and she's been a blessing. The only thing I'll have to do is have it fixed.

This new cat will never replace my sweet little man. But I feel as if this was meant to be. Of all times to get a call like this. And maybe a little one will help cheer up the mood in my house.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, I think all things happen for a reason. This cat needs someone desperately.


----------



## phisigjuliet269 (Feb 27, 2010)

Awww I am so sorry for your loss. atback You did the right thing.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

As much as you wanted to be with him, telling the vet to go ahead was such a pure act of love. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You two spent a wonderful life time together, and in the end you proved your love by ending his suffering. I am so sorry that he has passed.

I think that he is sending you a new friend to help you.


----------

